# Vacation Notice - Kaith



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 8, 2004)

I will be taking a much needed vacation from Nov. 9th through Nov. 14th.

Please send all administrative concerns to Seig or by email to adminteam@martialtalk.com

Any PMs or emails sent to me will most likely not be read or replyed to until at least the 14th.

Thank you
Bob


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 8, 2004)

Enjoy, Kaith!  Knock back a few and relax.

 SS


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Nov 8, 2004)

Have a great time and thanks for all of your hard work... :asian:


----------



## GAB (Nov 8, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> I will be taking a much needed vacation from Nov. 9th through Nov. 14th.
> 
> Please send all administrative concerns to Seig or by email to adminteam@martialtalk.com
> 
> ...


Hi Kaith,
Will that be Camp David?
Give my regards, Gary


----------



## Vadim (Nov 8, 2004)

Have a great vacation. :asian: 

-Vadim


----------



## TigerWoman (Nov 8, 2004)

Have a great and restful vacation Bob.  Don't even go near a computer. (my advice)  TW


----------



## Michael Billings (Nov 8, 2004)

Somehow it does not sound like a vacation to me.  OK BOB ... get off the computer NOW!!!!!

 -MB


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 8, 2004)

Have a great vacation, Bob!  (no work allowed)
 :cheers:  artyon: 

Gin-Gin


----------



## gmunoz (Nov 8, 2004)

Get some rest buddy!  Have a great vacation.  Stay safe!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 8, 2004)

Relax and enjoy your well deserved vacation.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 8, 2004)

It's a non-forum vacation.  I need to catch up on my web work, and my reading (paper books), and relax a bit.

I'm off.  See ya'll in a week.  :wavey:


----------



## Mark Weiser (Nov 9, 2004)

Trust us we will keep the house in order.  Watches as the door closes and Kaith gets into the car and drives off. 

Okay break out the drinks and snack food call all your buddies and invite them over we can run amok LOL!!!


----------



## Seig (Nov 9, 2004)

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> Trust us we will keep the house in order. Watches as the door closes and Kaith gets into the car and drives off.
> 
> Okay break out the drinks and snack food call all your buddies and invite them over we can run amok LOL!!!


I would advise against it.:wink2:


----------



## Mark Weiser (Nov 9, 2004)

Here have a drink Seig lol!


----------



## Zepp (Nov 9, 2004)

Enjoy your break Kaith!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 14, 2004)

For those who don't know, I'm back a few days early.

I've got a family issue to deal with on Monday, which depending on how it goes may result in an extended absence on my part.  IF that happens, as usual Seig is in charge.

I've got a few thousand emails to wade through, so give me some time to catch up.

Thanks.
Now, I'm gonna go pass out til its kitty feeding time in 5 hours. >_<


----------

